# Ford 2110 can not catch a gear



## hartleymead (Sep 27, 2012)

Ford 2100
Hello Jim,
I am new today. I have a 2110 that might be early 80's. Last month I removed a tool from the 3PH and pulled forward, stopped and parked. Returned recently only to get the tractor into first first gear. I can manage to slip it into first reverse. If I leave the transmission in first and clutch I can not get any other gear. Forget trying to shift into a higher transmission gear. 
BTW the knob on the stick shift does not remove easily and the boot is glued to the plastic housing.

Any thoughts

Hartley


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Your 2110 is a 1987 model, manufactured on May 19th, 1987, day shift. 

From your comments, I gather that the clutch is functioning ok??? Does it move/start/stop the tractor, control the PTO??? Shifting is the problem??? Please confirm. Sometimes clutches get stuck when sitting idle for a month. 

You may have a shift fork out of position. This is very common for older transmissions with wear. Prevents shifting. 

OR possibly the detents in the shift rails of the transmission may have worn balls and weakened springs. These detents hold the transmission in the gear selected and give that nice crisp click when shifting. The detent balls/plungers wear, the springs weaken, and may cause shifting problems. 

You can probably fix this yourself. Get a shop/repair manual before starting the job, and read up on steps required to pull the shift cover. You have to pull the shift cover off the top of the transmission to get to the forks and detents. Put the shift levers in neutral before removing the cover. Take care not to drop any detent balls/plungers/springs into the transmission. You can spot a shift fork out of position very easily. Use a big screwdriver to put it back in place. 

Good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## hartleymead (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you Harry16
Is the IT shop/repair manual found on EBAY ok or is there a better source.
I have no problem getting the good manual. 
I can clutch any gear on the transmission but can not engage a gear on the column. I can hold the column gear in place an get forward movement ( still not slipped into engagement).
I can clutch any gear on the column but can not engage a transmission gear only grind metal.
Only if I lower the RPM's real low and engage first on transmission, I can force first gear or reverse.


----------



## hartleymead (Sep 27, 2012)

Started removing the plastic boot. Can not undo the plastic shift knob. Used a pipe wrench but stopped before damage ensued. I think I remember a coil pin under the next boot of the stick shift. Did not explore much further. Just start the tractor every other days hoping the problem will resolve itself. Removed the column lever and replaced to free the Allen hex bolts. Noticed some wear, not the problem. 
Hartley


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

An I&T manual should be fine - this is not a difficult job.

You need to be certain that it's not the clutch. When you get it into a gear, does the clutch move the tractor as normal?? BE CAREFUL - It may be stuck in two gears once, which will cause damage. Is this a two stage clutch (transmission & PTO stages)?? Can you shift gears with the engine off?? Does the PTO work?

You remove the shift lever (in place) with the transmission cover, so you do not have to remove the shift knob or boot. Incidentally, I think I see a locknut under the knob. Loosen it and then the knob should unscrew. 

This is a Japanese built tractor and differs from American builds.

For transmission parts diagrams, go to the "New Holland Online Parts Store" on the internet:
- Click on "Find Parts By Model" Button.
- Enter "2110" & and click on the little magnifying glass to search.
- Click on "2110 4 cyl compact tractor (1/83 - 12/86)".
- Click on "transmission"
- Have a look at various choices.

Wait for the I&T manual before starting, study what you have to do before starting.


----------



## hartleymead (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello Jim,
I had thought I posted a reply sometime last week.
I received a I&T manual.
I like the way to refers back and forward by paragraphs.
I was moving the tractor down to the barn to start taking the cover off when the 
tractor fixed itself.
I was wondering about the detents and spring so I removed that cover.
What does the one spring inside the other spring do and why is there only two double springs on the port side and single springs on the starboard.


----------

